

Twitter : Approximately 8.5% of all active users are bots - denzil_correa
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1418091/000156459014003474/twtr-10q_20140630.htm

======
hawkice
Let's be clear:

"However, only up to approximately 8.5% of all active users used third party
applications that may have automatically contacted our servers for regular
updates without any discernable additional user-initiated action."

This speaks to how many people use any third party applications with this
behavior, and not whether they are bots. I also suspect that the number of
bots is much higher, and that they have no idea what it is (if they know a
specific account is used for spam purposes, automatic followership boosting,
etc. it would be deleted).

